# More pics of the 'Shooting Brake'



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

http://www.germancarblog.com/2005/10/au ... -more.html
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/auto/news ... 044start=0


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Like the ipod intergration - very nice.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Still liking it


----------



## Deaks (May 29, 2005)

Looks a lot like a 1 series BMW.


----------



## tunner (Aug 9, 2002)

*What a freekin' ugly car*

Looks like some kind of reject from the BMW stable. TT, never!


----------



## J4MES (Jan 11, 2004)

shocking...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Astra VXR from the side. Awful corporate front


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Front grille aside [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] I really like it in a weird kind of way 8)


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

ronin said:


> Like the ipod intergration - very nice.


Am I missing something??? Is that whats in the 5th picture from the 2nd link?

If it is its a cool idea, but I think a bit bizarre as iPods change so frequently whats the point of a car stereo that integrates a piece of technology that is obsolete in 12 months time? Still its only a concept and a cool idea


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Outside still a 1 Series - inside looks more like a Z4 hybrid


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Can we start a petition and send it to Audi asking them not to destroy a great reputation by adding a hatchback to the TT range!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some "real pictures" from the Tokyo Motorshow that started yesterday :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I just don't see the need.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

From those "live" photos, actually I love it


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I love all the lines and the design its just that hatch back bit! If the coupe looks similar, as in the same sort of design, then I think it will look superb.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

undecided.... I dont dislike it, but its not a TT replacement...

want to see the coupe...

Knew I should have arranged a trip to Tokyo this week... :x

anyone there now can confirm the model is a TT ?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

dee said:


> anyone there now can confirm the model is a TT ?


I believe shooting brake usually means taking a coupe or similar and adding a back bit like the porker shooting brake below.

Otherwise it would probably wouldnt use "shooting brake".
In other words I believe "shooting brake" is used to represent a model within an existing range, if that makes sense.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

how bizarre... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That looks like a Porsche Boxster being an*lly raped by a Renault Megane.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

jampott said:


> That looks like a Porsche Boxster being an*lly raped by a Renault Megane.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Strange how that came to your mind but very, very true!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Photos of the *concept car* at Tokyo:

Follow this link and click on "More pictures"

Must admit I quite like it - it's no TT and it does look like the bastard offspring of an Astra and a 1 series Bima, but......


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I like it, in general.

The lines in this image remind me very much of the TT, and I can see this being a clear indication of how the new TT will look (when in coupe / roadster form). First time I've seen any photo(chop) that makes me think 'that might it be it'.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

ronin said:


> Like the ipod intergration - very nice.


Where? Or am I being dumb


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

change the grill and it would look 100% better :!:


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

That is the ugliest car i've seen in ages - it almost makes a Nissan Almera look good it's so ugly.
It looks cross eyed from the front.
It frowns at you like a Bangle Designed BMW (which are all ugly - and apprently he's being kicked upstairs because BMW have realised his designs are disgusting.
It's too heavy at the rear 3/4 view (like most cars these days - but not the real TT)
I don't like the new grille at all (on any of the cars- it looks worse on the TT)
the interiors pretty good though

Audi TT mk.1 - Design Icon

Audi TT mk.2 - Excuse me while i regurgitate my lunch -- HUUUUEEY!!

Only good thing about it is that the residuals on the current models will probably INCREASE rather than plummet when the new one comes out!!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Although blatently taken from the 1 Series and Z4 I quite like it, except for the front grille that is.

I just spoke to my local dealer about this to which he didn't have any formal release date or whether it ever be released. However, the motoring press seemed to thing 2006 I think I read whilst on hols.

He did tell me the new TT has a retacting rear spoiler which I never knew and he indicated that it's not that significantly different from the original, centre panel lines like the Series 1 for example. If it is, I'm not so sure I'm going for one I think I would prefer the Shooting Brake Concept.

All speculation I know but what ever the new Mk2 is like I guess it's never going to be the ground breaker like the Mk1.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

Can anyone do a photo shop of this from the side with a TT curved type roof??

I have tried covering the roof line with my hand but it still looks like a hatchback.... :roll:


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

Silver Shadow said:


> Can anyone do a photo shop of this from the side with a TT curved type roof??
> 
> I have tried covering the roof line with my hand but it still looks like a hatchback.... :roll:


Cancel, Cancel........ I just read the next thread!!!!!!   [smiley=stupid.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51695


----------

